# e560 elegance pack.



## alnshaz

hi all,
has anyone else out there got an 08 model e560 with the elegance pack? if so what type of t.v. was supplied.we picked our new baby up on friday and are extremely pleased with it,however the literature said it would have a 15"flatscreen tv with freeview and analogue tuner,dvd/cd player.the one supplied with our van is just a 15" tv.theres not even a socket for a scart lead so we could'nt watch a dvd with a seperate player either.
i've posted this before asking swift the question,but no doubt peter might see it on here,to see if i've got the wrong end of the stick re. the t.v. unfortunately the guy who dealt with us at the dealers is'nt available today either.i'll contact them tomorrow.

cheers alan.


----------



## safariboy

Unless they have changed it the radio plays DVD's (from the "CD" slot) and they come out of the TV.
I know that the current production is somewhat different to out 2007 model but this is probably the same.
We have had a certain amount of trouble with ours but I understand that Swift have now a different source for their A.V. system and you could well find it works well.
When our is working properly it is totally seamless and simply switches through automatically. 
Safariboy.


----------



## alnshaz

thanks safariboy.it definately does'nt play via the radio.the t.v. is an autosound unit,but looking on their website they do'nt make a model like it.makes you question its age??

alan.


----------



## SwiftGroup

alnshaz said:


> hi all,
> has anyone else out there got an 08 model e560 with the elegance pack? if so what type of t.v. was supplied.we picked our new baby up on friday and are extremely pleased with it,however the literature said it would have a 15"flatscreen tv with freeview and analogue tuner,dvd/cd player.the one supplied with our van is just a 15" tv.theres not even a socket for a scart lead so we could'nt watch a dvd with a seperate player either.
> i've posted this before asking swift the question,but no doubt peter might see it on here,to see if i've got the wrong end of the stick re. the t.v. unfortunately the guy who dealt with us at the dealers is'nt available today either.i'll contact them tomorrow.If you send a pm with your contact details I will get someone to ring you.Peter.
> 
> cheers alan.


----------



## SwiftGroup

alnshaz said:


> hi all,
> has anyone else out there got an 08 model e560 with the elegance pack? if so what type of t.v. was supplied.we picked our new baby up on friday and are extremely pleased with it,however the literature said it would have a 15"flatscreen tv with freeview and analogue tuner,dvd/cd player.the one supplied with our van is just a 15" tv.theres not even a socket for a scart lead so we could'nt watch a dvd with a seperate player either.
> i've posted this before asking swift the question,but no doubt peter might see it on here,to see if i've got the wrong end of the stick re. the t.v. unfortunately the guy who dealt with us at the dealers is'nt available today either.i'll contact them tomorrow.
> 
> cheers alan.


If you send a pm with your contact details I will get someone to ring you.Peter.


----------



## alnshaz

thanks peter.i promised kath i'd call when i picked the new motorhome up anyway.
alan


----------



## alnshaz

peter,please accept my appologies and i'm currently eating a large portion of humble pie.a colleague at work explained that the panels on the back of the t.v. are removable and hey presto there everything is.makes me feel like a right bernard [sorry all you bernards out there.]

alan

p.s. what a cracking peice of kit,cant wait to take her out.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

Alan,
By 'cracking piece of kit' are you referring to the whole Bessie or the TV/DVD system?
I can understand your keeness to get out and about in the E560, but to go somewhere in her just be able to watch TV or a DVD seems a bit 'odd' to me. After all I presume you have a TV and DVD player at home which you could watch without adding the mileage :roll: 
When you pitch up in the Bessie why not cook a brilliant meal with a few short slurps or go down the pub, or wash and polish the van, take the dog for a walk or even (heaven forfend) talk to the OH, but don't do what you can do every night at home  
Andy


----------



## alnshaz

too right andy.
the t.v is just to keep s.w.m.b.o. happy whilst i take off for a good walk with my best mate millie [my staffy]. then its back ,open a bottle of red and emerse myself in a good book.


----------



## SwiftGroup

alnshaz said:


> peter,please accept my appologies and i'm currently eating a large portion of humble pie.a colleague at work explained that the panels on the back of the t.v. are removable and hey presto there everything is.makes me feel like a right bernard [sorry all you bernards out there.]
> 
> alan
> 
> p.s. what a cracking peice of kit,cant wait to take her out.


Alan,no problems.Peter.


----------



## 109153

*Bessacarr e560*

Hi There.
That is quite intresting about your TV, we pick up our e560 next week, when we went for a second inspection before PD we noticed that there was a 7" TV in the van and I asked the salesman about the 15" and he said the elegance pack only comes with a 7" TV, which depending which sales brochuer you look at one says 7" and one says 15" with dvd/cd/freeview, so I told him the brochure we bought it off showed the15" so I will let you know the outcome.
We are a couple of Kiwis over here for our midlie crisis, we have lived and travelled NZ for the past 3 years in a 7 metre motorhome we thought it would be good to do Europe for acouple of years while things are still working in the body, even though we are only mid 50s so we sold the 7metre and have purchased the Bessacarr 560 I am pleased you like it I think it should be agood vehicle, its a pity the dealers is not has good at their job. Can you let me know the out come of your problem.
It is my first time on this site I found it by typing in Bessacarr cycle rack on Google and it took me to you.
Dennis


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

*Re: Bessacarr e560*



dennis26 said:


> Hi There.
> That is quite intresting about your TV, we pick up our e560 next week, when we went for a second inspection before PD we noticed that there was a 7" TV in the van and I asked the salesman about the 15" and he said the elegance pack only comes with a 7" TV, which depending which sales brochuer you look at one says 7" and one says 15" with dvd/cd/freeview, so I told him the brochure we bought it off showed the15" so I will let you know the outcome.
> We are a couple of Kiwis over here for our midlie crisis, we have lived and travelled NZ for the past 3 years in a 7 metre motorhome we thought it would be good to do Europe for acouple of years while things are still working in the body, even though we are only mid 50s so we sold the 7metre and have purchased the Bessacarr 560 I am pleased you like it I think it should be agood vehicle, its a pity the dealers is not has good at their job. Can you let me know the out come of your problem.
> It is my first time on this site I found it by typing in Bessacarr cycle rack on Google and it took me to you.
> Dennis


Hi dennis26,
I think there's a bit of confusion here between the Elegance pack for '07 & '08 models. The TV/audio/satnav package changed between the model years.

Last year I believe you got a 15" TV and a drop down 7" screen with satnav/reversing camera etc in the rear view mirror position.

This year the satnav/reversing camera unit is smaller and positioned on a short metal stalk from the o/s of the radio area of the dashboard, a much more sensible place. You should also have a 15" TV/DVD/CD player positioned above the foot of the fixed bed which I think swivels out so it can be viewed from the front of the van.

Welcome to MHF BTW, you've only got 4 free posts left but if you cough up your £10 you'll get unlimited access and support from all of us during your first year over here.

Andy


----------



## SwiftGroup

*Re: Bessacarr e560*



dennis26 said:


> Hi There.
> That is quite intresting about your TV, we pick up our e560 next week, when we went for a second inspection before PD we noticed that there was a 7" TV in the van and I asked the salesman about the 15" and he said the elegance pack only comes with a 7" TV, which depending which sales brochuer you look at one says 7" and one says 15" with dvd/cd/freeview, so I told him the brochure we bought it off showed the15" so I will let you know the outcome.
> We are a couple of Kiwis over here for our midlie crisis, we have lived and travelled NZ for the past 3 years in a 7 metre motorhome we thought it would be good to do Europe for acouple of years while things are still working in the body, even though we are only mid 50s so we sold the 7metre and have purchased the Bessacarr 560 I am pleased you like it I think it should be agood vehicle, its a pity the dealers is not has good at their job. Can you let me know the out come of your problem.
> It is my first time on this site I found it by typing in Bessacarr cycle rack on Google and it took me to you.
> Dennis


Hi, any problems let is know.Peter/


----------

